# The GBAtemp Facebook Group Banner Compy



## Hadrian (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello there chaps and chapesses.

[m]Domination[/m], [m]Phoenix Goddess[/m] & myself over at the GBAtemp Facebook Group have decided that we will take the group a lot more seriously than before. As a start we thought that we could do with a decent banner there...mainly because we cannot be bother to do it ourselves and also we mostly lack awesome skills like folk here do.

YOU LOVE THE TEMP RIGHT?

Show your love by making us a banner!

We have no prizes (well I could give away a 4GB compact flash card...yeah), we're hoping your love will be enough, though if anyone would like to give prizes for this we would welcome them...*cough admin cough*.

PM your entry to me by Monday 16th April by 1PM GMT, banners would need to be *851x315 *to qualify and must have something to do with the forum and of course mention the GBAtemp name.  Group staff will pick the 10 best entries (if we even get that many) and then we'll leave it to you folk here to pick the best.

http://www.facebook....ps/13865279570/


----------



## Icealote (Apr 5, 2012)

Yay for more comps!


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2012)

Icealote said:


> Yay for more comps!


If only we had prizes.


----------



## Icealote (Apr 5, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Icealote said:
> 
> 
> > Yay for more comps!
> ...



Tis a shame indeed


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2012)

At the moment we have a winner because no one else entered


----------



## Icealote (Apr 5, 2012)

oo I cant wait to see it!


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 15, 2012)

Just a reminder that this ends tomorrow


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Lovely day to stumble across this.
I have good luck like that


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 16, 2012)

HERE GUISE:

Made a couple of cover page banner thingies for GBAtemp's Facebook Community page, to pretty it up a bit.

Decided to parody common stereotypes (bathroom tilted cellphone pic of ducklips, Instagram'd to hell) of Facebook with GBAtemp's mascot, Tempy! Two variations below:

_(I also saved all the PSD's at various steps, so if you want a diff font/text, less Instagram-stylization, less flash, less ANYTHING, I can tweak it and fine tune it)_













*If you want a quick snapshot walkthrough of the process, check out the images in the spoilertag below:*



Spoiler


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 16, 2012)

Compy is closed now...well I should have closed it 6 hours ago but I also forgot about it.


----------

